# director MX game



## kabuto (Apr 5, 2006)

hi guys i dont know if this is the right place to post this thread but i need help on making a simple game on director MX, just a beginners game like pacman if some one could give me adress of good sites that are easy to follow and understand, i am a beginner on director and need help!!!! or if u could give me the coding urself nad jus tell me where to put them in would be very appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Please do not cross post!! You have posted the same message across multiple sections of the forum. Stick with one and if it is in the wrong place request a moderator move it for you.


----------

